
ML for the Working Programmer (1996) - tosh
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~lp15/MLbook/index.html
======
chmaynard
What motivated you to post this link? Just curious.

~~~
kristianp
Tosh posts prolificly on retro programming language topics such as Oberon,
lisp and smalltalk.

